# What do I need to do today?



## Mikie8421

How do I translate this sentence into Dutch?  

My try:
Wat heb ik vandaag nodig doen?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Peterdg

Your try is not good. 

Wat heb ik vandaag te doen?
Wat moet ik vandaag doen?


----------



## Mikie8421

Thanks!!


----------



## ThomasK

We don't have a 'nood'/ 'nodig' structure for this indeed. Somehow we miss a nuance here, but Peter's suggestions are perfect, I think.


----------



## kloie

But doesn't nodig mean necessary?


----------



## Peterdg

kloie said:


> But doesn't nodig mean necessary?


Yes, e.g. in "it is necessary" = "Het is nodig"

but it also has some other uses: e.g. "I need it" = "Ik heb het nodig".


----------



## ThomasK

Strictly speaking "necessary" is "*noodzakelijk*" in Dutch, and you can use it in quite the same way as in English. But "*nodig*" is not so often used as an adjective. It is used as such sometimes though : "de nodige maatregelen", "een ingreep is [niet] nodig". IN general one might say it is informal mainly, or no, more like "needed" in English, not so much "necessary", I now think.


----------



## bibibiben

It all depends on context.

Possible translations:
Wat moet ik vandaag (nog) doen? (necessity, requirement or internal obligation)
Wat heb ik vandaag (nog) te doen? (requirement, necessity)
Wat dien ik vandaag (nog) te doen? (necessity, requirement)
[less general] Wat ben ik genoodzaakt (om) vandaag (nog) te doen? (necessity, requirement)
[less general] Wat is (voor mij) nodig om vandaag (nog) te doen? (necessity)
[rare] Wat ben ik genoopt (om) vandaag (nog) te doen? (necessity, requirement)

Translations to be avoided or downright wrong (as necessity is not expressed):
Wat (be)hoor ik vandaag (nog) te doen? (advisability)
Wat zou ik vandaag (nog) moeten doen? (advisability, internal obligation)
Wat ben ik verplicht (om) vandaag (nog) te doen? (requirement)
Wat is van belang om vandaag (nog) te doen (advisability)
Wat is vereist om vandaag (nog) te doen? (requirement)
[rare] Waar ben ik aan gehouden om vandaag (nog) te doen? (requirement)
[rare] Wat betaamt mij om vandaag (nog) te doen? (advisability)

Puzzled? Don't worry. Consider _moeten _your go-to verb.


----------



## ThomasK

Een interessant overzicht! Nu, ik krijg er een aantal wel niet uit mijn strot, vooral - lijkt mij - wanneer dat object plots de status krijgt van onderwerp van de hoofdzin (_Wat betaamt mij ...?_ - en in wat mindere mate _wat is vereist. van belang...). _Hoe noem je dat ook weer? Upgrading? Ik heb geen probleem met "Ik word verondersteld iets te doen" (al weet ik niet of dat in Nederland oké is), maar in deze gevallen...


----------

